# treated myself to 2 new bettas.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Went on a splurge today and treated me to a veil tail blue and pink male and a crown tail-- my first crown!! he is white bodied with red overtones, white tail with a ring of red and a tad of turquoise on his top fin.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh wow, congrats! Can you get any pics? I would love to see them. They sound so pretty, I love crown tails. I treated myself to a crown tail yesterday. Got him a 3 gallon with a filter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

try a HMPK, u will love it


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

HMPK? What's that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Chicklette said:


> HMPK? What's that?


HalfMoon PK

a mix breed of a Halfmoon and a fighter(short tail betta)


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

halfmoon plakat, the males look like females


----------

